
Grub Hub CEO – If you support Trump, I want your resignation - ftrflyr
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/11/10/boss-tells-pro-trump-employees-to-resign.html
======
greenyoda
I think that political purges in the workplace are a bad idea. The U.S. should
have learned that lesson in the 1950s, when people lost their jobs for being
communists.[0]

This kind of discrimination would be illegal in California, where "political
activities or affiliations" are a protected class.[1]

However, Grubhub seems to be based in Chicago[2], and political affiliations
don't seem to be protected under Illinois law.[3]

Political affiliation is also not a protected class under Federal law.[1]
Perhaps it should be.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hollywood_Ten](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hollywood_Ten),
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McCarthyism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McCarthyism)

[1] [http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/california-
employment...](http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/california-employment-
discrimination-31690.html)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grubhub](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grubhub)

[3]
[https://www.illinois.gov/ihrc/Pages/default.aspx](https://www.illinois.gov/ihrc/Pages/default.aspx)

~~~
protomyth
> Political affiliation is also not a protected class under Federal law.[1]
> Perhaps it should be.

Probably, but I would guess they would have to exempt the government itself
(or a massive subset) since each election has the potential to change what
affiliation is going to hold the positions.

------
sbuttgereit
I, on the whole, don't agree with this sort of thing; sounds like the CEO is a
complete asshole. I certainly wouldn't work there and will certainly not use
their service just based on this alone.

Having said that, the shareholders should be able to hire/fire anyone they
please. Period. If they delegate that right to a board, and then to managers,
so be it. The proper response to the use of commercial power to intimidate or
harass or discriminate against employees (or customers) is to respond in kind:
call them out on it, don't do business with them, don't do business with other
businesses that choose to closely partner with them. So long as that's done
with honesty and not making shit up, then more power to you.

------
rampage101
Wow that is so insanely extreme. At least other tech leaders have been more
calm. Did he think at all about those comments? There are investors as well as
Grub Hub is a public company.

~~~
ry4n413
This is disappointing... Isn't discrimination and firing someone for their
personal beliefs against the law?

Kind of funny, too.

While Maloney seemingly calls out Trump supporters at his company on the one
hand, the young CEO boasted about the company’s supportive and inclusive
culture on the other, saying he “firmly believes that we must bring together
different perspectives.”

As for stock price today: Px/Chg 1D (USD) 37.10/-4.08%

------
nsxwolf
If I worked there I would wear a Trump hat at my desk every day just to spite
him. What an enormous fucking asshole.

I can't believe I am right down the street from such an intolerant and bigoted
tech company.

------
bmmayer1
It would be interesting to see a brave employee reply-all along the lines of:
"I voted for Trump, and if you fire me, I'll sue you."

~~~
gravypod
I would have loved to see this especially with someone who don't vote. It
would be funny to see the company get sued, to have to pay up, and to find out
half way though the court procedures that the person didn't vote.

------
DefaultUserHN
Fascism has come to America, and ironically, it's not Trump.

------
ftrflyr
It took 30 upvotes and 12 comments for this post to finally be flagged. Oh the
hypocrisy.

------
maverick_iceman
Why is this flagged?

------
MaysonL
No, it's more "If you act like Trump (in his more distasteful moments) at the
office or with colleagues, then fuck off".

~~~
nsxwolf
Oh come on. If you voted Trump and you got this email at work, and you had
kids at home to feed, you would be scared out of your wits. This is the very
definition of hostile work environment.

~~~
gus_massa
Also, things like this will probably make you lie in a telephonic survey, and
that will skew the results of the survey ...

------
ubernostrum
Reminder: if you believe this is wrong, you're not a libertarian.

~~~
gravypod
I believe this is wrong. I'm just not going to ask government to fix it. I'll
just never use grub-hub or eat with friends who want to use grub-hub.

Just because I am a libertarian doesn't mean I support witch hunts.

~~~
ubernostrum
You don't support the absolute freedom of contract?

~~~
gravypod
Moral obligations cannot be constituted they can only be felt as a function of
interaction between others.

~~~
ubernostrum
It is incredibly likely that GrubHub's employees knowingly, freely, and
without coercion or duress, entered into contracts specifying their employment
was "at-will" and that they could be dismissed at any time and for any reason.

Is it your contention that those contracts should not be enforced?

~~~
koenigdavidmj
Libertarians have no qualms with peer pressure to encourage you to act a
certain way. Their problem is with the state using their monopoly on violence
for that purpose. Boycotting Grubhub, or offering to poach their employees
with quick hiring turnaround, are both fair game.

~~~
ubernostrum
So where were you when HN users had to reach for their fainting couches
because people encouraged disassociating from/boycotting Thiel and his
business ventures?

